# Caffe Mauro



## gubro (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello, I'm new here, please don't kill me.

I just picked up a bag of Caffe Mauro El Salvador single origin coffee beans from TKMaxx.

Expiry date is Feb 2020, can't see a roasting date on the pack.

It was £11.99 for the kilo.

Did I make a mistake?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

gubro said:


> Hello, I'm new here, please don't kill me.
> 
> I just picked up a bag of Caffe Mauro El Salvador single origin coffee beans from TKMaxx.
> 
> ...


Greetings









It depends how you like your coffee! Try it and see - and report back


----------



## gubro (Aug 5, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Greetings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the brand in general good or bad?

Btw I will report back obviously


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure or heard of them, that's even if they are a SO in the bag. I am sure someone will be along soon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

gubro said:


> I meant the brand in general good or bad?
> 
> Btw I will report back obviously


Poor, low priced, mass market coffee. But that's just my view, based on what I like.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It's quite possibly better than what comes out of a pod & almost certainly better than instant (unless it's really really bad!). It all depends on what you're comparing it to really.

How are you planning on brewing it?


----------



## gubro (Aug 5, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Poor, low priced, mass market coffee. But that's just my view, based on what I like.


I kind of expected this answer, but it's my fault, I did not ask the right question. I wasn't looking for fancy handroasted magic beans, all I was after to exceed my previous Nespresso coffee. I was hoping, that for this price it was close to the Illy beans I'm using now.


----------



## gubro (Aug 5, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> It's quite possibly better than what comes out of a pod & almost certainly better than instant (unless it's really really bad!). It all depends on what you're comparing it to really.
> 
> How are you planning on brewing it?


I have a DeLonghi Ecam 23.120, I was hoping for s decent espresso.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

gubro said:


> Hello, I'm new here, please don't kill me.
> 
> I just picked up a bag of Caffe Mauro El Salvador single origin coffee beans from TKMaxx.
> 
> ...


You only made a mistake if you do not enjoy your purchase!

Taste is always subjective, one persons meat is another persons poison and all that.

If you find the taste is not what you are looking for, adjust the grind and quantity (brew time?) and see if that alters things for you.

Oh, and welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

gubro said:


> I kind of expected this answer, but it's my fault, I did not ask the right question. I wasn't looking for fancy handroasted magic beans, all I was after to exceed my previous Nespresso coffee. I was hoping, that for this price it was close to the Illy beans I'm using now.


Welcome!

Personally, I find Illy overpriced rubbish. You can get soooo much better coffee than Illy for a similar price.

Go through your beans. Taste it. Enjoy it (if you can).

After that, spend a £5 more and get some Colombian Suarez from Rave coffee dot co dot uk. It's great value, and sometimes they do discounts. It costs around £17 per kilo last time I checked. And there's not not only Rave: there's the Coffee Compass (you get a forum discount), there's Foundry.... there are lots. And report back.

Oh, forgot to say: you'll get a roast date on those too. 

Enjoy!


----------



## gubro (Aug 5, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Personally, I find Illy overpriced rubbish. You can get soooo much better coffee than Illy for a similar price.
> 
> ...


Thanks, once I finished this bag of Caffe Mauro I will try that.


----------

